# Starting Problem on 2006 Chevy Colorado



## marcusdavidson (Oct 21, 2009)

for months my truck had been not starting every once in a while...mainly in the mornings (because of dew) or in high humidity. It would turn and just barely turn over right before for it killed, then after that it would only turn when i tried to start it. It was ok because after about 15-20 minutes it would start...well this became more and more frequent until one day i tried it and i got no response at all. So i jumped it and it started...and i drove to the dealership and they said it was the battery, which needed to be replaced. So i did and then everything was going well for at least 2 months, but now it's starting to do it again...It left me stranded when i had a job interview to get to and i'm furious with it. I noticed the engine light was on so i took it into the dealership again and they said there was nothing wrong. the engine light was just malfunctioning....I have a subwoofer in my truck, and they said try to disconnect it and see if this problem persists...i do not think that is the problem...the fact that all i have to do is wait 15 minutes or so baffles me as to what the problem is... any ideas?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Kinda sounds like a factory antitheft system kicking in. The dealer says there's nothing wrong with the MIL system yet you have a light? Have another dealer or a parts store pull codes on it.


----------

